# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  مساعده للضروره

## الورده الجوريه

مرحبا انا بدي اسال سؤال كتير ضروري عندي مشروع تخرج على برمجية c++.net .بدي اعرف كيف بقدر احمل صوره على هاي البرمجيه واعمل للصوره نفسها 
image pre_proccessing
انا بحاجه للاجابه كتير وبسرعه لو سمحتوا :Icon9:  :Icon8:

----------


## وردة الأمل

بضيف طلب ع طلب الوردة الجورية 
بدي احمل الصور ع قاعدة البيانات الموجودة في برمجية c++.net

----------


## rand yanal

والله انا لساتني صغيرة ما بقدر أفيدكم بس يكون زيد موجود (مشرف منتديات الدورات العلمية) بنخلية جاوبكم إنشالله .. كان بودي أساعدكم  :Frown:

----------


## Sc®ipt

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بالبداية انا اسف على التأخير بس اعذروني مشغول كثير هاي الأيام
و كمان للعلم انا ما عندي خبرة كثير بهاي اللغة لكن ممكن افيد بأفكار ممكن تفيدكم
بالنسبة لإستفسار الأخت الوردة الجريحة هو عبارة عن جزئين الجزء الأول هو تحميل الصورة و هاي حلها بالرابط التالي :
**http://www.functionx.com/vcnet/controls/picturebox.htm**
اما الجزء الثاني وهو معالجة الصورة للأسف ما عندي معلومات كافية عن هاد الموضوع

و بالنسبة لإستفسار الأخت وردة الأمل انا عندي فكرة و ليس تطبيق بالنسبة لتحميل الصورة لقاعدة البيانات و الفكرة هي التالي :
1 - في البداية بتعملي فولدر بتسميه مثلا img و بتعملي فورم لرفع الصور داخل هذا الفولدر
2 - هلأ بلحظة اكتمال رفع الصورة على الفولدر لازم نحفظ اسم الصورة الي انرفعت بمتغير نصي و نعمل كونكشن لقاعدة البيانات و بعدين نعمل كويري ادخال للقاعدة بحيث انه يدخل للقاعدة اسم المتغير الي حفظناه بالإضافة قبله لأسم الفولدر img و هيك بصير عنا الصورة موجودة بفولدر و الرابط تبعها (عنوانها) موجود بالقاعدة
3 - لما تحتاجي صورة محددة كل ما عليكي انك تعملي كويري استعلام من القاعدة عن الصور الموجودة و تختاري صورة و نتيجة الكويري رح تكون رابط و هاد الرابط و بنعمل انه مربع عرض الصورة يعرض الصورة الي اجتنا نتيجتها من الإستعلام الأخير

طبعا يمكن تحكيلي ليش ما نرفع الصورة نفسها لقاعدة البيانات و ليش نحط رابطها بس ,, الجواب ببساطة لأنه هيك اسهل + لما نخزن صور بالقاعدة رح يكبر حجمها + وقت تنفيذ البرنامج رح يزداد 20 ضعف ,, على سبيل المثال لو عندك صورة و عرضتيها و عملتي عليها معالجة من فولدر و برنامج بستغرق مثلا دقيقة لحتى يطلع نتيجة ,, رح يستغرق 20 دقيقة اذا كانت الصورة مخزنة بالقاعدة


انا اسف كثير لأني مش خبير بلغة C++.NET و ما بحبها اصلا لكن هاي الأفكار برمجتها سهلة بلغة PHP بالنسبة الي و يمكن اذا كنتو اقوياء بال C++.NET تكون سهلة عليكم


تحياتي للجميع و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 


همسه : rand yanal شكرا على المتابعة بغيابي 

*

----------


## rand yanal

تسلم إيدك يا زيد ,, ولو هاد واجبي  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## الورده الجوريه

بشكرك زيد انا ووردة الامل انشاء الله نقدر نستفيد من هاي المعلومات

----------


## Sc®ipt

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## وردة الأمل

اولا شكرا ع المساعدة
ثانيا الكلام اي حكيتو صحيح 
احنا اول شي راح انحمل الصور ع قاعدة البيانات واحتمال نستخدم access وبعدين راح نربطها مع form(بس ما بعرف طريقة الربط) موجود في Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 وراح نستخدم c++.net
وشكرا مرة ثانية

----------


## Sc®ipt

> اولا شكرا ع المساعدة
> ثانيا الكلام اي حكيتو صحيح 
> احنا اول شي راح انحمل الصور ع قاعدة البيانات واحتمال نستخدم access وبعدين راح نربطها مع form(بس ما بعرف طريقة الربط) موجود في Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 وراح نستخدم c++.net
> وشكرا مرة ثانية


*
مممممم اعتقد انه تحميل الصورة مباشرة على قاعدة رح يكون نقطة ضد فعالية برنامجك لأنه رح يعمل load كبير على القاعدة و وقت التنفيذ و الحل ذكرته بالمشاركة السابقة

اما عن طريقة الربط فأعذريني ما عندي خبرة كافية بلغات الدوت نت (ما بحبهم اصلا :P) بس اعتقد انه الفكرة بكل اللغات هي واحدة و هي اولا : ربط مع سيرفر القاعدة , ثانيا : تحديد القاعدة التي ستجري الإستعلامات عليها , ثالثا : اجراء الإستعلامات مثل select و update و insert و غيرها ,, رابعا : عرض النتائج التي تم جلبها بواسطة الإستعلام , خامسا اغلاق الإتصال بالقاعدة بعد العرض ,, بإمكانك البحث عن الأوامر بشكل منفصل عن كل من المواضيع السابقة

ملاحظة : يفضل استخدام SQL Server مع بيئة الدوت نت و ليس Access

تحياتي 
*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله الله ,,,

لقيت هاد الموضوع بأحد المواقع موضح كل الحكي الي فوق بالصور و الكود

**http://reydacoco.blogspot.com/2011/10/linking-to-ms-access-data-source-using.html**

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*

----------


## وردة الأمل

شكرا كتير ع المساعدة

----------


## Sc®ipt

العفو و موفقين ان شاء الله

----------


## وردة الأمل

السلام عليكم
بدي طلب جديد
الي تقريبا 4 ساعات وانا بحاول اجد كود //soble filter في برمجية c++.net   بس مش لاقي بدي حدا ايساعدني لو سمحتي

----------


## Sc®ipt

للأسف انا شخصيا ما عندي معلومات بهاد الموضوع بال ++C

----------


## وردة الأمل

شكرا .....

----------

